# Out of State Trips ?? ICE PORN



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Whats everyones big plans to fish out of state this year ? I plan on making the normal SIMCOE trip to get some slab perch and my usual dozen trips to St.Clair...... Heres some Simcoe gold to drool on....... while were waiting, post some ice porn everyone !!!!!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Will be making the annual trip to lake of the woods in march and also mid January.































































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

One from last year








Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Reel i got a feeling the locating where you caught them hawg perch will not be revealed? LOL


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Will probably make a couple trips to St Clair this year. Went last year for the first time and was impressed.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Will probably make a couple trips to St Clair this year. Went last year for the first time and was impressed.


This side or the queens side ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I plan on going to St Clair this winter too!


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I love going to St Clair. I always go to Mitchells Bay and prefer to fish out of St Lukes.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

This will be my first trip to Lake St. Clair. I have fished Lake Erie, Lake Michigan, Lake Mitchell, Lake Cadillac, Manistee River, Whitefish Bay, and Lake Diamond.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking at going to Houghton Lake again in January, maybe during Tip Up Town. Would also like to hit St. Clair and Presque Isle.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I would like to try Simcoe ?.Do you go out on youre own or guides,Places to stay and eat.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

floater99 said:


> I would like to try Simcoe ?.Do you go out on youre own or guides,Places to stay and eat.



Ive never got a guide on Simcoe, I just watch the local reports and go. I usually stay at the peninsula resort. I like to sight fish so I just fish one area , when I see reports of perch moving in that area I make plans. There are alot of hut rental places that will drop you off at a hut for the day and pick you in evening.


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there a limit on the number of perch or walleye that can brought across the boarder from Canada?


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Sure is. Can only transport what is legal in the waters you fish. That cannot be accumulative from one water to the next. There are so many different regulations for different bodies of water it can be confusing. Best bet is to have proof of where you were. Got stopped in Minnesota while driving through and Indian reservation and they tried to pin violations on us for their waters. We had been in Lake of the Woods Ontario and had all kinds of documentation to prove it including time stamped receipts. They still detained us for 1.5 hours in -15 weather. After the got through mutilating our fish, they let us go but were not happy. I guess they feel that since the govt. took their land (10 generations ago or more) they have exclusive rights to every animal, fish etc... out there.


----------

